# Respect and understanding



## astropais

I really want the words for
Respect (as in to show respect and consideration)
and
Wisdom/Understanding (i particularly want this word), 
Translated into as many languages as possible! Please and thanks


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:
respect --> rispetto
wisdom --> saggezza
understanding --> comprensione.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
"Respect en begrip."
or
"Respect en wederzijds begrip."
(wederzijds: mutual)

[*edit*: I kind of misread the question:
wisdom: wijsheid]

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Whodunit

In German: _*Respekt und *(gegenseitiges) *Verständnis*_

gegenseitig: mutual


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: 
respect - уваж*е*ние / uvazh*e*niye 
wisdom - м*у*дрость / m*u*drost' 
understanding - поним*а*ние / ponim*a*niye


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish
respect:* *saygı*
*wisdom:* *akıl *_(normally, *bilgelik *is the best equivalent but *akıl *just sounds better here)_
*understanding:* *anlayış*


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

The word for "respect" in the general sense (showing respect to parents, teachers, etc) is /izzat/, but /adab/ is a better word here since it means "respect" in the sense of displaying good etiquettes and behaving sensibly. Also, the proper word for "understanding" is /samajh/ but to me the phrase sounds better with /gyaan/ (which means "wisdom/knowledge").

अदब और ज्ञान /adab aur gyaan/

*Urdu:*

(same as Hindi). /hikmat/ is actually the word for "wisdom" and it just sounds better in this particular phrase. 

*ادب اور حكمت* /adab aur hikmat/

*Gujarati:*

આદર અને જ્ઞાન /aadar ane gyaan/ 
(respect and wisdom/knowledge)


----------



## Upisoft

In Bulgarian:

respect -- уваж*е*ние /uva'ʒenie/
wizdom -- м*ъ*дрост /'mədrost/
understanding -- разб*и*ране /raz'birane/


----------



## panjabigator

Respect in Hindi, for me, is /saamaan/.  In Panjabi, I would use /izzat/ (or /ijjat/ )


----------



## Mutichou

*In French:*
respect: _respect_
wisdom: _sagesse_
understanding: _compréhension_.


----------



## OldAvatar

*In Romanian:*
respect: _respect, consideraţie_
wisdom: _înţelepciune_
understanding: _înţelegere__, bunăvoinţă_


----------



## Aurin

In Spanish:
respect: respeto
wisdom:sabiduría
understanding:comprensión


----------



## Aurin

Whodunit said:


> In German: _*Respekt und *(gegenseitiges) *Verständnis*_
> 
> gegenseitig: mutual


 and Weisheit (wisdom)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
respect - respeito
wisdom - sabedoria
understanding - compreensão

Jazyk


----------



## daoxunchang

Chinese:
Respect 尊重zun1 zhong4
wisdom 智慧zhi4 hui4
understanding 理解li3 jie3


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*

respect 尊敬 sonkē
wisdom 叡知 ēchi, 知恵 chie (traditionally 智慧)
understanding 理解 rikai


----------



## Abbassupreme

Persian, transliterated:

Respect: Ehterâm or, apparently, bozorgdâsht(an)
Understanding: Shu'ur/Aql (wisdom) or Hush


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

respect: احترام
wisdom: حكمة
understanding: تفاهم


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

 respect -> poštovanje 
wizdom -> mudrost
understanding -> razumevanje.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

respect - pagarba
wisdom - išmintis
understanding - supratimas


----------



## Abbassupreme

elroy said:


> Arabic:
> 
> respect: احترام
> wisdom: حكمة
> understanding: تفاهم


 
Persian utilizes pretty much the same words, as well, what with all the Arabic loanword present in Persian.


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:

respect - lugupidamine, austus
wisdom - tarkus
understanding - mõistmine


----------



## mataripis

*1.)Tagalog:* _Respect_= _Pag galang or galang ,coined from ancient word "GARAM" meaning name or title. * Understanding= Pang unawa/pang intindi(spanish origin) * Wisdom= Karunungan/kadunungan/dunong_ *2.) De pa Dumaget:  Respect= gyelang, Understanding= unawe, Wisdom= Katenggesan*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*Respect*: «Σεβασμός» (sevaz'mos, _m._); Classical neuter noun «σέβας» ('sĕbās)--> _reverential awe, holiness, majesty_; PIE base *tjegʷ-, _to step back (in fear)_
*Wisdom*: «Σοφία» (so'fia, _f._); Classical feminine noun «σοφία» (sŏ'pʰīă)--> init. _cleverness, skill_ later _learning, wisdom_; its etymology is unknown
*Understanding*: «Κατανόηση» (kata'noisi, _f._); from the Classical verb «κατανοέω/κατανοῶ» (kătănŏ'ĕō [uncontracted]/kătănŏ'ō  [contracted])--> _observe well, understand, apprehend_. In the modern language, «κατανόηση» bears also the meaning of empathy. Compound; preposition and prefix «κατὰ» (kā'tă)--> _down from, down to_ + verb «νοέω/νοῶ» (nŏ'ĕō [uncontracted]/nŏ'ō [contracted])--> _perceive by the mind, apprehend_. The etymology of «νοέω/νοῶ» is obscure.


----------



## Favara

Catalan
_Respecte_ (respect)
_Enteniment_ (understanding, also wisdom)
_Saviesa _(wisdom)
_Coneixement _(knowledge, also wisdom, common sense, conciousness)


----------

